# interference with TV programming



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

> Television broadcasters on Monday launched an advertising campaign to fight a technology industry proposal to transmit high-speed Internet service over unused airwaves.
> 
> The National Association of Broadcasters, which is worried about possible interference with TV programming, said TV ads will air in the Washington, D.C. area throughout the week and print ads will run in several Capitol Hill publications.
> 
> The ad blitz is aimed against an initiative by a high-technology coalition that seeks federal regulatory approval for a prototype device that could transmit high-speed Internet, or broadband, service over unlicensed and unused TV spectrum, also known as "white spaces."


More....

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Technolo...sed-TV-airwaves/2007/09/11/1189276656255.html


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

What they are talking about is the "White Space Issue", which is the assumption that any spectrum between channels is "unused", or worse, "un-needed".

Computer companies want to use these gaps in the TV spectrum to place unlicensed transmitters all over everywhere, to create a sort of long-distance Wi-Fi service. So, your neighbor might have a TV-Band transmitter aimed right across your TV antenna. Being much closer to you than the TV station you want to receive, it would cause interference and noise byproducts on top of the station you want, causing dropouts or even a total loss of signal.

Wireless microphone systems, which usually reside within commercial establishments like clubs, currently run far less power and are much further away than your next-door neighbor. Even then, they sometimes cause interference, but are easier to track down.

White Spaces (gaps between licensed stations) should be looked at as an electromagnetic version of set-backs in real estate, or fire-breaks in the forest. They have always been there for a reason, and are even more important in the digital world.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well said.


----------

